# Byers Canyon



## fozzybear (Aug 3, 2004)

Has anyone rafted Byers canyon at 3000+ CFS? I have done it at 2000 and it was mostly a big wave train. Looking for any river beta.


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

What's it like 1000-1500?


----------

